# Silver Refining Complete Process - VIDEO



## kadriver (Oct 28, 2015)

Here is the silver refining video including how I construct the stainless steel silver cell;

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=50&t=21698

kadriver


----------



## beav3r316 (Dec 17, 2015)

A+ video, I like your video tutorials quite a lot... 

They are WORLDS better than the videos I initially watched that got me turned on to this hobby.

Keep them coming!


----------

